# Gaming Problems: Pokemon Soul Silver



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello there Poka'manics, I have a question for those who played or still are playing Pokemon Soul Silver. I can not find the Poka'flute in Lavender Town and I need that to get thought the Diglett's Cave. Dose anyone know how to get the flute? If you tell me maybe we can work out a *deal*.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Apr 24, 2010)

There is no pokeflute. It's a raido channel. Get the upgrade at the Lavender radio station.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Also, the channel for it is at the very top-center of the radio.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Really? I would have know that if I actually use the radio more then once. Would it be a lot better if they gave you a Poka'flute as a key item instead of a Poke'gaer upgrade? I mean, look in my key item list move then my radio.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Well it gives the Radio Tower at Lavender at least one purpose... Besides, that's what they did in the original games.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought there weren't flutes in Soul Silver/original Silver


----------



## Aleu (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I thought there weren't flutes in Soul Silver/original Silver



there was only one flute. The red flute.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> there was only one flute. The red flute.


The color flutes were introduced in the 3rd generation, weren't they? You can find them all in Heart Gold/Soul Silver.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> there was only one flute. The red flute.


Maybe I didn't know that because I never got far enough in the game >__>
The first time I ever heard about the flutes was in Ruby/Sapphire


----------



## Aleu (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The color flutes were introduced in the 3rd generation, weren't they? You can find them all in Heart Gold/Soul Silver.



I don't know. I'd check the original Gold and Silver but they were stolen and pawned off TwT


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't know. I'd check the original Gold and Silver but they were stolen and pawned off TwT


It's okay. They're probably dead at this point anyway. 

I checked, and yes, they were introduced in the 3rd generation.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2010)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Poka'flute





Kuzooma1 said:


> Poke'gaer



I don't know why, but I find your way of abbreviating this hilarious.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll tell you one problem with Heart Gold/Soul Silver. They ruined the design of the main character. He's now a skinny wimp like all the other trainers rather than a real badass. ;c


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 27, 2010)

Why waste time asking around?


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 27, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> There is no pokeflute. It's a raido channel. Get the upgrade at the Lavender radio station.




Well I did not know that. I haven't got there yet. I've been taking my time training. Is it hard to train for y'all? The wild pokemon are all so weak.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> I'll tell you one problem with Heart Gold/Soul Silver. They ruined the design of the main character. He's now a skinny wimp like all the other trainers rather than a real badass. ;c


If anything, he's more hardcore in this game 'cause he actually disguises himself as a Team Rocket member. He also participates in athletic events in this game, so you can't really call him wimpy.

Also, he still looked pretty wimpy back then.



bitofgreen said:


> Well I did not know that. I haven't got there yet. I've been taking my time training. Is it hard to train for y'all? The wild pokemon are all so weak.


Grinding is not really necessary in this game.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

I stopped buying them after pokemon Green.

On that note they where stolen and I want to find them again :<


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I stopped buying them after pokemon Green.
> 
> On that note they where stolen and I want to find them again :<


You BOUGHT Pokemon Green? Do you live in Japan or something?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You BOUGHT Pokemon Green? Do you live in Japan or something?


 Used game store,
Saw this: 





Bought it.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Used game store,
> Saw this:
> 
> 
> ...


Good sir, I do believe you were duped.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Good sir, I do believe you were duped.


It worked, it was fun, and was alike blue and red(as in exactly so) but with different Pokemon lists.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> It worked, it was fun, and was alike blue and red(as in exactly so) but with different Pokemon lists.


The obtainable Pokemon in Green are the same as the ones in Blue.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The obtainable Pokemon in Green are the same as the ones in Blue.


 -shrug- Its been a while. So I suppose I may of been duped. It was ages ago, when they first all came out. I was more young and stupid.


----------



## leomama910 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have played all the pokÃ©mon games before, all that i remember is that the flute is in pokÃ©mon red, blue, yellow, fire red and leaf green versions ONLY. but that is only my thought.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 27, 2010)

Were you perhaps referring to this instead:





Because as SirRob said, Green only came out in Japan, it was released in English as Blue.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Also, he still looked pretty wimpy back then.



You can't call that awesome stud _wimpy_. Everything else you say is now invalid. :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> You can't call that awesome stud _wimpy_. Everything else you say is now invalid. :V


Look at him. He's all happy and smiling. Not much different than the redesign. And since you considered that wimpy, well, I guess Sugimori's first version of him must be wimpy too.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Look at him. He's all happy and smiling. Not much different than the redesign. And since you considered that wimpy, well, I guess Sugimori's first version of him must be wimpy too.


Where did I say being happy made someone wimpy? Nowhere. :V

He's just plain badass, look at those eyebrows, he's running at you all ">" like.
See those shorts? They sure do look comfy and easy to wear, huh? Now compare them to the new redesign. You can barely call them shorts, they're tracksuit bottoms that shrunk in the wash.
Just check out that PokÃ©gear as well, looks like it just came hot of the industrial presses for crying out loud. _It doesn't even need a strap_, he's magnetic or some shit. :V

Also he's not a tall and skinny like the rest of the trainer dweebs. They re-release the game and manage to get the designs looking funny _compared to the original_. Not saying the new design is bad, just not as badass. :B


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Where did I say being happy made someone wimpy? Nowhere. :V
> 
> He's just plain badass, look at those eyebrows, he's running at you all ">" like.
> See those shorts? They sure do look comfy and easy to wear, huh? Now compare them to the new redesign. You can barely call them shorts, they're tracksuit bottoms that shrunk in the wash.
> ...


HG/SS art for reference.

His eyebrows are exactly the same in this picture. Even the angle.
Who wears yellow shorts? Gay people, that's who. Black's where it's at. Besides, Ethan's not your regular old Youngster. I guess they do kind of look like shrunken tracksuit pants, I'll give you that. Makes his legs seem kinda awkward. His lack of socks doesn't help much, either.
You're right. That PokÃ©gear IS strange. I'm glad they made it normal.
Also, he's not that much skinnier. Maybe his legs. It's just that his clothes aren't as bulky. They even kept the structure of his face from the original art. 
Now that I'm looking at this art closer, I can see that the original art is better proportioned than the newer art. It's like he has no waist in the newer one.

Uh... Well in any case, the art is different, but I wouldn't say it's worse. It fits with the times.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Uh... Well in any case, the art is different, but I wouldn't say it's worse. It fits with the times.


Actually I'll agree with that, I dislike half of the 4th gen designs too. So I can't really argue it doesn't fit with the times. :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Actually I'll agree with that, I dislike half of the 4th gen designs too. So I can't really argue it doesn't fit with the times. :V


 Because 1st gen's Pokemon were so amazing.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because 1st gen's Pokemon were so amazing.


Original one fiddy is where it is at!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because 1st gen's Pokemon were so amazing.


I like Omastar... :c


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because 1st gen's Pokemon were so amazing.



1st and 2nd gen are all amazing and so are a vast amount of 3rd gen. So much more thought appeared to go into them, have you heard the theory about Cubone being a baby Kangaskan? It makes a whole lot of sense especially considering Kangaskan was _apparently_ meant to get a pre-evo anyway. It might not well be true, but it still _appears_ that there's more thought gone into the designs. V:
A few 4th gen have a creative streak about them, such as Rotom, but I wish I could say that about the majority.

Have you even seen the evolutions they added to those PokÃ©mon you linked to? I want to gouge my eyes out after what they did to Magmar and his buttcheek [sic] forehead. :V


----------



## leomama910 (Apr 27, 2010)

what about pokemon yellow, it is just like Soul Silver/Heart Gold with the pokemon following you around. Exept that you choose who is out with you. In pokemon yellow you only are able to have Pikacu. Sorry if I misspell words.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> 1st and 2nd gen are all amazing and so are a vast amount of 3rd gen. So much more thought appeared to go into them, have you heard the theory about Cubone being a baby Kangaskan? It makes a whole lot of sense especially considering Kangaskan was _apparently_ meant to get a pre-evo anyway. It might not well be true, but it still _appears_ that there's more thought gone into the designs. V:
> A few 4th gen have a creative streak about them, such as Rotom, but I wish I could say that about the majority.
> 
> Have you even seen the evolutions they added to those PokÃ©mon you linked to? I want to gouge my eyes out after what they did to Magmar and his buttcheek [sic] forehead. :V


That idea is so crazy and out of the way that it might just... be the worst idea ever! Really though, harebrained theories do not make designs any more ingenius.

Also, it's hard to make a good design when you have that... thing... to work with.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

leomama910 said:


> what about pokemon yellow, it is just like Soul Silver/Heart Gold with the pokemon following you around. Exept that you choose who is out with you. In pokemon yellow you only are able to have Pikacu. Sorry if I misspell words.


This is the thread where we get to complain about trivialities and that point is not welcome here. :V

It's one of my favourite things they added back into the games, I must say. :3c



SirRob said:


> That idea is so crazy and out of the way that it might just... be the worst idea ever! Really though, harebrained theories do not make designs any more ingenius.
> 
> Also, it's hard to make a good design when you have that... thing... to work with.


You do realise we're arguing our opinions forward here? I'm never going to convince you the designs are bad, because they not, and you can't convince me they're good, because they're not that also.
We can only form an opinion on whether we personally find each design good or bad, which results us in making feeble attempts at justifying ourselves by throwing pictures in each other's faces and pointing out the tiny details on why it's "wrong". :V

Also, I found it convincing, even though the sprites have been obviously edited. http://www.infendo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/1254722368131.png :V


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 27, 2010)

Just let pokemon die. Let the poor thing die.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Just let pokemon die. Let the poor thing die.


We should hack off it's skull and wear it to remind us of better times. :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> You do realise we're arguing our opinions forward here? I'm never going to convince you the designs are bad, because they not, and you can't convince me they're good, because they're not that also.
> We can only form an opinion on whether we personally find each design good or bad, which results us in making feeble attempts at justifying ourselves by throwing pictures in each other's faces and pointing out the tiny details on why it's "wrong". :V
> 
> Also, I found it convincing, even though the sprites have been obviously edited. http://www.infendo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/1254722368131.png :V


Yes, and Miltank and Tauros come from the same prevolution.

Well, I'm trying to persuade you to believe that each generation has their share of good and bad Pokemon. And isn't the whole point of an argument to try to persuade the other person to change their views on the subject?



8-bit said:


> Just let Sonic die. Let the poor thing die.


Fixed, because the first statement was in dire need of it.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Fixed, because the first statement was in dire need of it.



Actually, they can still save it. Pokemon is totally fucked.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well, I'm trying to persuade you to believe that each generation has their share of good and bad Pokemon.


In this case, I agree. I do love all the original 150, but I remember being specifically creeped out by Jynx when I was younger. I was fine with the rest of them, just that one PokÃ©mon I didn't get good vibes with. Not that I hold a grudge or anything and I still think Jynx is cool. I just consider the newer generations to have _more_ bad PokÃ©mon. Like I said, I think Rotom is a pretty cool guy. :V



SirRob said:


> And isn't the whole point of an argument to try to persuade the other person to change their views on the subject?


Yes, but how do you go about telling people what is art? When an argument pivots around opinions, we'll end up getting into semantics sooner or later. V:



SirRob said:


> Fixed, because the first statement was in dire need of it.


Oh you. :3c


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Yes, but how do you go about telling people what is art? When an argument pivots around opinions, we'll end up getting into semantics sooner or later. V:



If hippies like it, then it isn't art


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> If hippies like it, then it isn't art


... I have no comeback. You win this round 8-bit. 8|


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Actually, they can still save it. Pokemon is totally fucked.


Competitive play's better than ever, what are you talking about?



Kirbizard said:


> Yes, but how do you go about telling people what is art?


Just ask my teachers. Nothing I do is art, I can tell you that.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> ... I have no comeback. You win this round 8-bit. 8|



lawls



SirRob said:


> Competitive play's better than ever, what are you talking about?



Fuck if I know


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Competitive play's better than ever, what are you talking about?


I'd prefer the games better without competitive play. Then I don't need to put as much effort into my team. :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> I'd prefer the games better without competitive play. Then I don't need to put as much effort into my team. :V


Well it's not like you HAVE to make a competitive team...

Pokemon is the same, they've just added more. In my opinion it's one of the best game series in that sense, as sequels are progressively better.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well it's not like you HAVE to make a competitive team...


Then what's the point in battling PokÃ©mon? It's not like it's any fun if you don't win. D:


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Then what's the point in battling PokÃ©mon? It's not like it's any fun if you don't win. D:


Then play people who don't make competitive teams...


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Then play people who don't make competitive teams...


But how do I know if they've got a EV trained PokÃ©mon or not? I DON'T. They should make them glow or sparkle so I know if they're cheating or not when I send out my Special Sweeper. :|


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> But how do I know if they've got a EV trained PokÃ©mon or not? I DON'T. They should make them glow or sparkle so I know if they're cheating or not when I send out my Special Sweeper. :|


EV training is not cheating... 

So what, you want to always win, but you don't want to put any effort into it? The difficulty of making a good team is what makes winning so rewarding, I think.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> EV training is not cheating...


How else would I have gotten a Special Sweeper if I hadn't EV trained? :3c


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> How else would I have gotten a Special Sweeper if I hadn't EV trained? :3c


If it was a Mewtwo...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> But how do I know if they've got a EV trained PokÃ©mon or not? I DON'T. They should make them glow or sparkle so I know if they're cheating or not when I send out my Special *Sweeper*. :|



You have a Sweeper!?


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> If it was a Mewtwo...



Legendaries should be banned also. There's only meant to be one of each anyway and I don't want my Ho-oh to come face to face with himself. :[




8-bit said:


> You have a Sweeper!?



Now THAT'S a PokÃ©mon. :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Legendaries should be banned also. There's only meant to be one of each anyway and I don't want my Ho-oh to come face to face with himself. :[


Well not every legendary is super powerful. Most are in their own tier though, so people don't usually include them in their teams. Besides, it's canon that more than one legendary can be found in the wild. Whether this applies to all of them though, I'm not so sure...


----------



## Holsety (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Legendaries should be banned also. There's only meant to be one of each anyway and I don't want my Ho-oh to come face to face with himself. :[


I think the issue here isn't Pokemon so much as you whining about people who devote more time to the game. (and being a general whiny bitch)

:V


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Now THAT'S a PokÃ©mon. :V



How about this?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> HG/SS art for reference.
> 
> His eyebrows are exactly the same in this picture. Even the angle.
> Who wears yellow shorts? Gay people, that's who. Black's where it's at. Besides, Ethan's not your regular old Youngster. I guess they do kind of look like shrunken tracksuit pants, I'll give you that. Makes his legs seem kinda awkward. His lack of socks doesn't help much, either.
> ...





8-bit said:


> Actually, they can still save it. Pokemon is totally fucked.


 Wut?


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

Holsety said:


> I think the issue here isn't Pokemon so much as you whining about people who devote more time to the game. (and being a general whiny bitch)
> 
> :V


Yes it is. I've only bothered to waste enough of my life to Ev train five PokÃ©mon. Unlike those hardcore players running around long grass for their third team in a row. Good catch. :V



8-bit said:


> How about this?


This should be an alternate Machoke evolution. It makes perfect sense. :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Yes it is. I've only bothered to waste enough of my life to Ev train five PokÃ©mon. Unlike those hardcore players running around long grass for their third team in a row. Good catch. :V


With a Macho Brace, Pokerus, and some planning, EV training can take as little as 20 minutes. 

It's IV breeding that takes a huge chunk of time.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 27, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wut?



Sonic can still be saved.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Sonic can still be saved.


Of course he can. :]


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> With a Macho Brace, Pokerus, and some planning, EV training can take as little as 20 minutes.


Don't forget vitamins, you can't forget the vitamins. It doesn't half your time, just save you a whole hassle.


Why are we still talking about this anyway? I didn't think I'd still be going at it nearly a page on. V:


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Don't forget vitamins, you can't forget the vitamins. It doesn't half your time, just save you a whole hassle.
> 
> 
> Why are we still talking about this anyway? I didn't think I'd still be going at it nearly a page on. V:


Would you rather me not talk to you?


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Would you rather me not talk to you?


Depends on if you're suggesting that you want me to gag you or not. :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Depends on if you're suggesting that you want me to gag you or not. :3


Your fursona doesn't seem to have the dexterity to do such a thing.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Of course he can. :]



I'm serial. They just need to kill the fucking chaos emeralds, make fun levels built around going really fast, and maybe kill a character (preferably not one introduce in the same game. I'm looking at YOU, Shadow >:[ )


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I serial. They just need to kill the fucking chaos emeralds, make fun levels built around going really fast, and maybe kill a character (preferably not one introduce in the same game. Im lookin at YOU, Shadow >:[)


A character? They should kill off like, half of them. Maybe more. Also, Sega seems to lack the ability to make fun levels. 

Oh, and they should make Tails and Sonic gay for eachother. That alone would fix the series right up for me. It'd save the StarFox series too.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Your fursona doesn't seem to have the dexterity to do such a thing.



Why would I need dexterity? I can wrap my tail around your head well enough and leave only a few singe marks. :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Why would I need dexterity? I can wrap my tail around your head well enough and leave only a few singe marks. :3


If you're part Kirby, you probably wouldn't be able to reach my mouth anyway.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> A character? They should kill off like, half of them. Maybe more. Also, Sega seems to lack the ability to make fun levels.
> 
> Oh, and they should make Tails and Sonic gay for eachother. That alone would fix the series right up for me. It'd save the StarFox series too.



I mean some one who has been there for a long time (eggman, cream, amy, knuckles, rouge)

Who cares if they kill one of the fucking birds or that cat or those "bounty hunters"?

No one cares if Sheva dies (people lol and call her a stupid cunt).


The normal sonic levels are fun when youre zooming around and shit, its when they decide to put a wall for you to "wall jump' is when it sucks.

Lawls, gay sonic would  make Sonamyfags raeg. Do it.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> If you're part Kirby, you probably wouldn't be able to reach my mouth anyway.



That's what the wings are for. :]


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 27, 2010)

OP, If you really want to know something, you look it up.

Cthulu, by Acacia Strain


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I mean some one who has been there for a long time (eggman, cream, amy, knuckles, rouge)
> 
> The normal sonic levels are fun when youre zooming around and shit, its when they decide to put a wall for you to "wall jump' is when it sucks.
> 
> Lawls, gay sonic would  make Sonamyfags raeg. Do it.


Shadow has been around longer than Cream. Also, I'm sure there are more Sonails fans than Sonamy fans.


Kirbizard said:


> That's what the wings are for. :]


Yeah but... Kirby's really, really small...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Sonic can still be saved.


 Big lols were had.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah but... Kirby's really, really small...



Not always :'[


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Shadow has been around longer than Cream. Also, I'm sure there are more Sonails fans than Sonamy fans.



Shadow is a stupid emo cunt, and Cream is a child. I can put up with her derp "power of friendship" crap (mostly because I've developed an immunity), but OH MY GOD!!!

"durrr who am I? pathetic hyoomahnz!! Illl USE MAH GUNZZZZ! PEW PEW PEW!!!! IM THE CLONE OF A 50 YEAR OLD ALIEN! PEW PEW PEW!"

Who is worse? I submit that it is Shadow.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Not always :'[


Super Smash Bros. isn't canon.

Then again, neither is a Kirby-Charizard hybrid.

...

Gag away.





8-bit said:


> Shadow is a stupid emo cunt, and Cream is a child. I can put up with her derp "power of friendship" crap (mostly because I've developed an immunity), but OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> "durrr who am I? pathetic hyoomahnz!! Illl USE MAH GUNZZZZ! PEW PEW PEW!!!! IM THE CLONE OF A 50 YEAR OLD ALIEN! PEW PEW PEW!"
> 
> Who is worse? I submit that it is Shadow.


Well... he was pretty cool in Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well... he was pretty cool in Sonic Adventure 2.



Yeah, well Birkin is cooler and they killed him in only one game (he was mentioned as a character in the first two)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Yeah, well Birkin is cooler and they killed him in only one game (he was mentioned as a character in the first two)


Birkin? Who's that? I don't really follow Sonic anymore.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Birkin? Who's that? I don't really follow Sonic anymore.





You don't know who WILLIAM BIRKIN is!?

THIS is William Birkin


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You don't know who WILLIAM BIRKIN is!?
> 
> THIS is William Birkin


Gee, they sure are adding a lot of weird characters to the Sonic series.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Gee, they sure are adding a lot of weird characters to the Sonic series.





BITCH, I WILL CUT YOU!!!>:[

On topic: I am looking forward to buying HeartGold (I got Gold before Silver)


----------



## Redregon (Apr 28, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I'm serial. They just need to kill the fucking chaos emeralds, make fun levels built around going really fast, and maybe kill a character (preferably not one introduce in the same game. I'm looking at YOU, Shadow >:[ )



personally i'd rather see Tails die off. 

then i can refill my phial of tears to sustain me for another century.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Redregon said:


> personally i'd rather see Tails die off.
> 
> then i can refill my phial of tears to sustain me for another century.


I... I wouldn't... I wouldn't cry... ;____;


----------



## Holsety (Apr 28, 2010)

They should pull a CoD4 and kill off everyone but Sonic.

At the very end.

With no warning.

Then cop-out and have the most liked character come back in the next game.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Sega would never kill off its beloved cast of lame characters.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sega would never kill off its beloved cast of lame characters.



Then Sonic is truly lost.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Then Sonic is truly lost.


Naw. They could just do what Nintendo does and only put those characters in spin-off games.

I'm lookin' at you, Waluigi.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 28, 2010)

Waluigi is everyone's favorite though


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Super Smash Bros. isn't canon.
> 
> Then again, neither is a Kirby-Charizard hybrid.
> 
> ...


*gags away* 



Holsety said:


> Waluigi is everyone's favorite though


Wa-lu-igi, yeah, yeah, YEAH!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Holsety said:


> Waluigi is everyone's favorite though


Fine then. Daisy. Birdo. Toadette.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Naw. They could just do what Nintendo does and only put those characters in spin-off games.
> 
> I'm lookin' at you, Waluigi.



Yeah, cause Shadow the Hedgehog worked out so well :V

Weegee


----------

